
Ask HN: Modern Web Dev on the JVM – How does the stack and tooling look like? - vazamb
I work as a data analyst and therefore have mostly been dealing with Python and R (both in exploration and to deploy services). We recently switched to h2o as our analytics engine, which lets you save your models as Java objects. Our goal is to create a template for a prediction microservice on the JVM to make using the models in production straightforward (I.e. Save the prediction model, implement the endpoint, deploy).<p>The question is now: What tooling is consider best practice? What JVM language would be most appropriate for small services (that can still easily interface with Java)? Any good micro web frameworks?
======
raptaml
You should check out
[http://www.ninjaframework.org](http://www.ninjaframework.org). it's modern,
flexible and fun plus the community is awesome!!!

------
yulaow
Take a look at: [http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)

It is my preferred java microframework and probably the most used of its kind
(in java)

------
LaurenceW1
I use finatra and scala. I have however heard great things about java and
spring. As well as play and scala.

------
salmanjamali
Spring Boot!

~~~
eecks
Another vote for Spring

